# Livres audio Ipod nano ?



## felixc (21 Juillet 2011)

Est-il possible de mettre des livres audio sur un ipod nano ?
Quand j'esseye de synchroniser mon ipod pour mettre des les audio, il se synchronise mais les livres ne finisse jamais sur mon ipod 
Comment faire ?


----------

